# The last of the 1Q is finally gone.



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Not long after I discovered the pipe forums, I came across the nugget that 1Q was the world's biggest selling tobacco. Armed with this knowledge, I included half a pound of it along with a number of other samples of things recommended that I hadn't tried. (I figured the free shipping thing out early. :nod The last of this has been married off to a handful of Happy Bogie coins and added to the pouch that I smoke from on the golf course and in the car. It's almost gone, but in its last days on the planet, it has revealed how truly awful it is. Even in a baking hot car, days on end, it remains wet and hard to light. The Happy Bogie coins, despite the wet surrounds is dry as a bone. :dunno: It tastes even worse in combination with Happy Bogie than standalone, something that I had not anticipated. With Three Blind Moose, the Happy Bogie makes for a good nicotine boost, the blend smells good and stays lit. 

I have HATED the 1Q on the golf course. Can't keep it lit at all, because IT WILL NOT DRY OUT. Ordinarily, I can smoke as many as six Legends of Golf Mix (whatever it may be) in nine holes. I'm lucky to smoke three with this 1Q, because it doesn't stay lit when I set it down too hit a shot. I have never encountered this problem with any other tobacco I have put in the pouch. 

All in all, I have to say that 1Q has been the worst tobacco that I have smoked this much of. I am somewhat proud of my demonstration of perseverance and thrift, but I'm an idiot. Was it really worth $20 to put up with that much suffering and that many bad smokes? Not really.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

RG for you for finishing it! You have my respect for your stubbornness (is two n's correct there? That is what autocorrect is telling me. Looks weird), err, ummm, I mean perseverance. I've never had 1Q and it looks like I've saved myself some hassle by avoiding it. I am just now starting to find some more aromatic tobaccos that I like, but I can't stand anything soaked n PG.

ETA it would not let me bump you :crash:


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Can't recall if I've ever had 1Q, but I empathize about the hard-to-keep-lit blends. A little PG goes a long way, and this is a case of more is not better. It being the global best seller, one may infer that there are a lot of lazy/unadventurous puffers out there who smoke nothing but 1Q. Imagine that. :loco:

I suppose the reason for the over-humectifying must be B&Ms that sell it in big glass jars, just sitting out on the counter for weeks on end, then being taken home by codgers who leave it in the baggie until it's used up. No doubt people who care about the condition of their cellar'd tobaccos are in the minority. 

But I wonder. If you smoke a lot of heavily humectified tobacco that never dries, do you also in the process humectify your pipe so that it too might never dry....:hmm:


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

cpmcdill said:


> Can't recall if I've ever had 1Q, but I empathize about the hard-to-keep-lit blends. A little PG goes a long way, and this is a case of more is not better. It being the global best seller, one may infer that there are a lot of lazy/unadventurous puffers out there who smoke nothing but 1Q. Imagine that. :loco:
> 
> I suppose the reason for the over-humectifying must be B&Ms that sell it in big glass jars, just sitting out on the counter for weeks on end, then being taken home by codgers who leave it in the baggie until it's used up. No doubt people who care about the condition of their cellar'd tobaccos are in the minority.
> 
> But I wonder. If you smoke a lot of heavily humectified tobacco that never dries, do you also in the process humectify your pipe so that it too might never dry....:hmm:


In my single experience, yes. I bought a fleabay pipe that must have only been used for those types of blends. Where most pipes will have a hard cake, the cake on this thing was soft and spongy, like hot tar before it hardens. It took me forever to clean that thing.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

cpmcdill said:


> It being the global best seller, one may infer that there are a lot of lazy/unadventurous puffers out there who smoke nothing but 1Q. Imagine that. :loco:


It also helps explain why there are so many failed pipe smokers. Had they started with Prince Albert or Sir Walter Raleigh, they would probably have had more of them come to like smoking a pipe.



> But I wonder. If you smoke a lot of heavily humectified tobacco that never dries, do you also in the process humectify your pipe so that it too might never dry....:hmm:


Now that's a good question! :nod:


----------



## VaStogie (Aug 14, 2014)

I've tried 1Q a few times and due to it's huge fan base I was surprised to find I didn't like it but I didn't have the lighting issues you had. You however are a better man than I. If I was having those issues the rest would be given away or sitting in a box in my house somewhere.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

tmoran said:


> You have my respect for your stubbornness (is two n's correct there? That is what autocorrect is telling me. Looks weird), err, ummm, I mean perseverance.


Amen! I had a tobacco that I over ordered like that; I was forcing strangers in the street to take it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

VaStogie said:


> I've tried 1Q a few times and due to it's huge fan base I was surprised to find I didn't like it but I didn't have the lighting issues you had. You however are a better man than I. If I was having those issues the rest would be given away or sitting in a box in my house somewhere.


I could get it to burn if I just sat and smoked it. It took some relighting, but I could at least smoke it at home, especially with a 5B incinerator kit. On the course, it was a different story, since you can't be quite as attentive. I will add some 5B to the pouch and maybe I'll get through the last of it quicker in the long run. Been a lot of rain lately, so the pouch is going empty slower than normal.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Amen! I had a tobacco that I over ordered like that; I was forcing strangers in the street to take it.


I was trying to slip some into the cat food, but they didn't go for it.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

freestoke said:


> I was trying to slip some into the cat food, but they didn't go for it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Tobias Lutz said:


>


Tobias, I love the picture; you could say that a picture is worth a thousand words.:laugh: Several years ago I was ordering SG FVF, Stonehaven and Penzance from one of the tobacco sites and they sent me a free large pouch of 1Q.:whoo: Initially I thought that I was lucky until I smoked it; it was terrible. I tried it about four times and then stuck it in a box with old books and there it remains today.hwell:


----------



## MeterMaid (Aug 26, 2014)

I have a love/hate relationship with 1Q - I love the taste and room note, I hate that it won't dry out and in turn is a bear to keep lit!


----------



## pwkarch (Mar 13, 2017)

A 50/50 mix of 1Q with BCA helps a lot.........................


----------

